
Latest 'Russia hacked the DNC' claim strains credulity - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/open-sauce/81309-latest-russia-hacked-the-dnc-claim-strains-credulity.html
======
sharemywin
Here's a pretty detailed analysis of "Cozy bear" and "fancy bear"

[https://www.crowdstrike.com/blog/bears-midst-intrusion-
democ...](https://www.crowdstrike.com/blog/bears-midst-intrusion-democratic-
national-committee/)

